# BonnieLorraine's new frog room (in progress)



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

We just moved into a much larger house (over 1k more sq feet <grin>) and decided to turn the den into the frog room. When we first looked at the house we didn't even notice the den, just walked right past the entry way, and then on the way out saw it and started oohing and ahhing over the thought of having a room for the animals. The plant racks and my Uroplatus collection will be residing in the living room, which leaves this room for the current frog rack, an additional frog rack we're having built to hold 9 18"x18"x18" ZooMeds, a 3'x18"x3' Exo Terra for my Uroplatus lineatus with room for two more 18"x18"x18" tanks in the stand underneath, and my Begonia tank with Spike's (our Rhino Iguana) melamine tank up top. It's also going to house a reclining couch, recliner, and tv, since I figure it will be the room in the house everyone wants to hang out in. So far the house hasn't gone over 68 degrees with no AC on and a 90 degree day, guess the attic fans are working well, never thought I would have to worry about heating a house in So Cal.

Here's the room progression so far. I'm still working on finishing up the trim, repainting the other rack (the builder got the finish wrong and I figured moving was the perfect time to fix it), getting the 2nd rack built, and the new furniture comes Tuesday. Next up will be pics of the 1/4 acre yard. We're in the process of moving over the 10'x24' shade house, and I've already had one greenhouse delivered, waiting on the second. We also built a raised veggie bed for onions, tomatoes, and herbs (because I just didn't have enough going on already lol).

Den when we first moved in, dimensions are 14'x20':



















Den after painting the ceiling, scraping all the peeling glaze off the windows, two layers of paint on the fireplace, used finishing nails to reattach the wall paneling, plastered, and 2 layers of paint on the walls, and the right side of the room has the trim finished here. We went with a satin Milk Chocolate for the fireplace, and light greens for the walls. 










outer curtains weren't ironed yet, we went with tan heat and light blocking ones to try and keep the temps down in the room









replaced the filthy painted shut heater vent since we're probably going to need it


















after we moved Spike and the Begonia tank in


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Before pics of the back yard. This is where the two greenhouses will be going, the shade house will be put up in the side yard (we have a large corner lot). I've already replaced the cactus in the front brick planter with an herb garden, and we built the raised veggie bed to the side of the brick wall with the Ficus tree, we left the awesome heap of Tradescantia alone though (the previous tenants ran a nursery out of the yard, so there's some cool stuff scattered about). Updated pics soon!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Those Begonia`s are beautiful. I have an Eyelash that after months is growing like a weed.

John


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

People iron curtains? 


Sean


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Bonnie your place looks great! Good luck on your builds and greenhouse!


As soon as I'm done house hunting and get the okay i'm going to construct a multi large biotope viv room. Extremely lucky for sure you are!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you John, they're becoming one of my favorites to work with 

And as my bf would say, women iron curtains, men just don't notice that sort of thing >.>

Thanks Arman! We had the smaller greenhouse delivered, still will be a couple of weeks for the large one. I'm hoping to have a SCADS meet here maybe around Sept, after everything is set up. It's nice to have room to entertain finally


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes yes you've made me jealous..... 

Jake


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking really good Bonnie. I'm jealous of anyone that lives in a warmer climate than I am. I'm dying to start my veggies and herbs for the year. 
I can't wait to see your room all finished. I do have a request though. How about a picture of Spike?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what's the plant that looks like an umbrella in the bottem left in the pot


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

That looks like a great place for a frog room/plant room! Congrats and look forward to watching this thread  I'm jealous, wish I had that much room !


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Looks great Bonnie, congrats on the new pad.....You are gonna have a sweet frogroom.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats guys! SCADS meet would be awesome in September, looking forward to it.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what's the id of the potted plant in the bottom left that looks like a mushroom?


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Coming together nicely! Sweet yard as well.

When was the house built? If you don't mind me askin.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry goof, didn't mean to leave you hanging, it's Begonia conchifolia rubrimacula. 

Unfortunately I don't have a good recent pic of Spike, but here he is as a baby










With my SO










Oh, and the house was built in 1961. 

Think that's everything


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Is that Biophytum I see in the back center there Hmmmmm HHHHMMMMMM..... haha!

Congrats on the move!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Mebbe >.> There are about 10 in that tank scattered about.


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

10!?!?!?!?! and I only noticed one!!! WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME!!!

Let me know when you get to a point you can send em'


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

OH! is that Begonia in the back of that viv with the frilly leaves Begonia bipinnatifida?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Right again! Sorry, I don't have any prizes though


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

BonnieLorraine said:


> Sorry goof, didn't mean to leave you hanging, it's Begonia conchifolia rubrimacula.


no prob. how big does that ^^^^ get?


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Hey no fair!!!! Haha 
Love that species!!!!!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

When I got it it was tiny with two leaves, that's as big as it's gotten in the past 6 months, no idea if it will get much larger.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been too busy with greenhouse construction to do much more with the house, but here are the latest updates to what now seems to be a rather overwhelming work in progress.

Original solid wood frog stand, built to hold 12 12"x12"x18" Zoo Med tanks, unfortunately stained black instead of a semi gloss black to match the other stands in the room.










After I taped it up (hope I did a good enough job, haven't taken it off yet), the builder came back with his compressor and sprayed it semi gloss in the yard.



















New wooden rack to hold 8 18"x18"x18" Zoo Meds, and a cabinet in the lower right to hide the mist system. Two of the light flaps are off, along with the cabinet door, since it got some minor damage while he was moving it, so he just repainted that side while painting the other rack.










This is the wood stand for a 36"x18"x36" Exo Terra for my Uroplatus lineatus, and it was built to hold two 18"x18"x18 Zoo Meds in the bottom. Unfortunately when he read my drawing, he misread the part about the stand being for a 36" tank, and thought I wanted the stand 36" tall. He's making a wooden cabinet insert to fit in the bottom today that will be a foot tall and have sliding doors in the front, to raise the two lower tanks to the correct height.










Not frog related, but a melamine rack for my desert geckos. The six lower cages will have ceramic heat emitters on a thermostat, and sliding glass doors. The empty space up top holds 4 12"x12"x18" for my microgeckos that can escape normal cages, and has a light flap to conceal a 4' T5 fixture. It's still covered in sawdust and finger prints from being at the wood shop, but I'll clean it up when I'm ready to mount it to the wall.










I think that's it for now. Hopefully the last greenhouse is done soon so I can start building some tanks!


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

And I forgot, these are for Frogparty


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

SAWEEEEEEEETTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Put me on the call list as soon as they are ready!!! IWANTIWANTIWANTIWANT


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry if this is an obvious question, but what laid those eggs?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

My Uroplatus phantasticus, and you might have to wait for a few more clutches Jason, I need back ups, but hey, getting them to breed was the hard part right


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

Coming along nicely Bonnie. 
I can wait to see your tanks setup.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

No frogparty, I WANT I WANT I WANT I WANT!!!!! Those are awesome, I have been interested in leaf tails since my phase of loving Chinese Cave Geckos.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

BonnieLorraine said:


> My Uroplatus phantasticus, and you might have to wait for a few more clutches Jason, I need back ups, but hey, getting them to breed was the hard part right


true!!!! just remember I would like a pair or trio when you have them available!!!!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Frog room is gonna look great Bonnie those racks are very nice and clean looking..... Those are the best looking geckos around congrats on getting them to breed. 

Uroplatus phantasticus are the only animal other then darts I want to keep....You have pics of the parents?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm looking forward to getting this done heh. 

Here's the sire of the egg clutch, the first three pics on his iherp page are how he came in, I cleaned up all the layers of dead skin off his feet that were keeping him from climbing and he turned out rather nicely.

iHerp : BonnieLorraine : Phantasticus 3 (Satanic Leaf-Tailed Gecko [Uroplatus phantasticus])

This is the female, she turns solid red at night, and is a sort of fawnish color during the day.

iHerp : BonnieLorraine : Phantasticus 4 (Satanic Leaf-Tailed Gecko [Uroplatus phantasticus])

And this is the female that keeps laying duds, I'm going to pair her with the phant #1 soon and see if I get better results.

iHerp : BonnieLorraine : Phantasticus 8 (Satanic Leaf-Tailed Gecko [Uroplatus phantasticus])

There's a bunch of pics of my baby sikorae on there too, though most people prefer the phants


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can't wait to see this finished. It's going to be stunning!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice Bonnie....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

AWESOME! Does this mean we will be holding a meet at your new pad soon?


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Dream frog room and green houses in progress. Fantastic job Bonnie ! Please keep the pics and updates coming as they become available.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I'm supposed to have the large SCADS meeting here in Sept Alex. Now to just let the pressure build up so I can finish all these tanks lol. 

Thanks Zoomie, I'm looking forward to getting this done too lol


----------



## dancingfrog (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks great Cant wait to see it when its all done.


----------

